# Eheim G90



## jediwiggles (Aug 29, 2009)

Im looking to source another one of these things. 

Looking for the best price.

Any one seen any wicked deals? Looking to play less than 250.

Cheers to any input.

Matt


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

jediwiggles said:


> Im looking to source another one of these things.
> 
> Looking for the best price.
> 
> ...


We sell G90 for $245 (including taxes)
http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25&products_id=158


----------



## jediwiggles (Aug 29, 2009)

jarmilca said:


> We sell G90 for $245 (including taxes)
> http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25&products_id=158[/QUOTE
> 
> Delivery incl?


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

jediwiggles said:


> jarmilca said:
> 
> 
> > We sell G90 for $245 (including taxes)
> ...


----------



## jediwiggles (Aug 29, 2009)

*G90*

Anyone else know of any deals?


----------

